# Let's see your stash!



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

What with the new kit additions we all have, howzabout letting everyone take an updated look at your kit closet? Here's mine...


























This is just kits, as you can see (a couple of the old "A"s are empty). The glow Jekyll, 2nd Nossy, sundry figures awaiting kitbashing, bases, spare parts and a couple ship models are...well off the top of my head I don't recall exactly WHERE they are right now. You know how it is. This is a spare room in the basement that stood pretty much unused since we moved in here, but now it'll be the Lab.

So what you all got?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I would have to pull everything out to get a photo of my "stash" because it's in a closet in my basement. I have a bunch. I need to inventory everything some day. There is, surely, 100 car kits--mostly drag and show, a couple big boats, a few planes, a couple space (real not sci-fi), a PL wolfman, PL Phantom Of The Opera (w/organ), PL Spidey, all the Kiss figures, Munsters Living room (7), LIS Robot (5), Nossy(2), Dr. Jeckyll (glow and regular), PL Enterprise 1/1000(?), Creature vinyl bust... I'm sure I'm forgetting some...


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Some of my original auroras:


















polar lights,aurora,and misc kits:


























plus i have probably a couple hundred more packed away!

BRIAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I guess it would be fun to show off my new wire shelves.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And of course, the attic:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That's a lot of kits. Aren't you concerned about heat warping the kits in your attic? 

I have a couple of the wire shelves. Mine aren't that wide. Where did you find those?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

well, since we have all been invited to "show off"..lol


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

a few more


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

You guys are definitly making me drool here looking at your kit stashes!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> That's a lot of kits. Aren't you concerned about heat warping the kits in your attic?


 No, since I really have no choice but to keep them there. I've never seen one heat=warped, though. Probably because I have an attic fan that keeps it at 90 in the summer. Decals, on the other hand, don't always survive.



> I have a couple of the wire shelves. Mine aren't that wide. Where did you find those?


 Target!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I need to get more shelves for my collection! What great organizational skills y'all have!

Seeing how many models y'all have and knowing that what I have, and thought was too many model kits, is, in comparison, relatively minuscule makes me feel . . . _normal_ for a change.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nah, you're not normal, you _still _build models.  

My stash pales in comparison to some of these, as well. Keep 'em coming! 

You guys have some _really_ great kits!


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

These pix are about two years old, but you get the idea...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Man, you boys shame me! But then I don't build much and have only started up massing kits about two years ago...how old is each of your collections we see in the pics?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, especially you guys with the old "A" kits: are they insured? Seriously, they ought to be!!!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

You know what those photos say to me? Mortality, plain and simple...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

WOW! If this thread does something...it gave me a few new ideas as to where to store some of mine. Right now, they have taken over my office and I can barely walk to my desk. If I had to guess...I have well over 250 unbuilt kits!

"I'm sick I tell you!!!":freak: 

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I haven't amassed the warehouse many of you have, and I can't post a pic because I have them all around the room, including on shelves above the doors, but fortunately, like Foghorn Leghorn, I have them numbered in an inventory book. It stands now at 141 built and unbuilt. Only about 3-4 are duplicates. But then at my age I have less of a future to work on them that you guys have. LOL


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

jbond said:


> You know what those photos say to me? Mortality, plain and simple...



Umm, yeah. We don't like to talk about that.

<walks away, whistling>


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

you guys are making me very happy that i stopped doing that a few years ago. anymore it has to be something very special before i buy it. it really raises the odds that i'll live to build it.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've seen hobby shops that are less well-stocked than some of you guys...


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Mortality*

Yeah, some of those pics suggests that your inheritors will get a bit of change from E-Bay when they sell off your stashes if something untoward were to happen. Of couse that is, _*if*_ they know or understand the value of the kits you have stashed away.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

*I HAD to jump in here*

I have a bunch of pics in my gallery under bi-polar lights disease but I have since shuffled things around a bit. I still have a bunch of kits tucked away but this is a good chunk of them


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

more pics!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Somebody........ HELP ME! SAVE ME!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

What's your address? I'll be right over to help "guard" your collection.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey, DuckFink!! What the hell are those clothes doing in that closet!!!! Get 'em outta there!! Jeez!



Boy, now I know why some kits were so hard to find. YOU GUYS had all of 'em!!!

I DID notice that I don't seem to see any stashes of 3Stooges kits, though!! Why is that?

Wayne

P.S. When I first saw the title of this thread, I stopped shaving, in preparation for being able to post. Boy, was I off....


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Rebel Rocker said:


> P.S. When I first saw the title of this thread, I stopped shaving, in preparation for being able to post. Boy, was I off....


I've been waiting TWO DAYS for someone to say that!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool clock, Duck!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Rebel Rocker: I've come prepared, I've had a 'stash for 47 years !!  

As for posted "stashes", what I see here is a LOooooT of mental illness !!! :freak: 
And/or annal retentiveness ! ? :lol:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Or just good ol' American pack-rattiness? 

My stash is the smallest one here but, even at my relatively young age, it's waaaaay more than I need to keep me busy. I have projects in mind for each of the kits and empty boxes you see on my shelves (except for the Luminators; they're for future recruits to modeling [kids]). Since I rarely build the same kit twice I figure that, on my present work schedule, between these and the ones on preorder I have enough to keep me busy for 2-4 years...I'll still build something that catches my eye but by that time I hope I'll have improved enough to move on other things like sculpting my own projects, etc. Or maybe the modeling virus will go into remission again, as it did for several years back in the '90s when I sold off every single thing I had and didn't even touch a kit until a couple years ago. Would still hang around here to see what's new, since the hobby (and you guys!) will always be interesting...but sometimes the modeling bug just doesn't bite very hard anymore and I hang it up. 

Anyone else ever had that happen, btw?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Frankenstyrene....are those all the Luminators you have? Check this stack out!










My wife is 5 feet tall. 

These kits are for sale, if anyone needs some.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

MC, do you have a webpage with all your stock on it?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Hey, DuckFink!! What the hell are those clothes doing in that closet!!!! Get 'em outta there!! Jeez!
> 
> I DID notice that I don't seem to see any stashes of 3Stooges kits, though!! Why is that? QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

frankenstyrene said:


> MC, do you have a webpage with all your stock on it?


He needs one, doesn't he. 

MadCap, I sent a PM asking about a Frankie...



frankenstyrene said:


> Anyone else ever had that happen, btw?


Oh yeah.. fo sho. I was out of it, the last tme, for almost two years. Before that, (I think) it was around 6 years or so--I honestly don't recall.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

www.freewebs.com/monsterhobbies


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Duck,

I didn't see anyplace to really sit down...just a few chairs! Do you have a place to sleep? 

And I know of one really rare kit that you have too!

I love your collection....I had to laugh when I was counting your piles...12 kits...indicated a case of each...then I came across Nossy....counted 9,10,11....then I saw that one was missing...and I said...HEY where is the 12th?
I guess you do build some once in awhile too! 

You need to slow down or you won't have any more room to shower or store food! I know a good doctor for that.....! 

MMM


----------



## revelo (Jan 11, 2007)

Guys please help me here. I want to post my stash, but my pics are more than the 500 KB allowed. Can I do something about it?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

KIT HOARDERS!!!! KIT HOARDERS!!!! LOL! WOW and all I have is maybe 19 or 20 kits!! What a rookie I am.....PSSSSST anyone have ToyBiz Silver Surfer? hehehehee! Jeff


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

revelo said:


> Guys please help me here. I want to post my stash, but my pics are more than the 500 KB allowed. Can I do something about it?


I've never used this software, but I've heard it's easy to use and it's free: IrfanView

The download link is at the top of the page. If you look down further, there is a link to a guide for resizing photos. 

EDIT: I just tried the program and it works great! I might even use this instead of opening Photoshop every time I want to post a photo. Cool!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Your all capitalist swine!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Duck,
> 
> I didn't see anyplace to really sit down...just a few chairs! Do you have a place to sleep?
> 
> ...


eheheheh....yeah I have a bed....it is a garbage bag stuffed with sprues empty model boxes and shrinkwrap. I actually DO get to put a kit together every once in a while. The missing 12th kit tells the story! As far as food storage and showering...well it is starting to affect my health and hygiene. All I need are more boxes.....more boxes....more....

ah yes......the rare one!


----------



## revelo (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks kit-junkie, I will try it.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

MonsterModelMan said:


> You need to slow down or you won't have any more room to shower or store food! I know a good doctor for that.....!
> 
> MMM


WOW...if you know of a good doctor that can give me some more room and place to take showers and store some food then that would be GREAT!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> I guess it would be fun to show off my new wire shelves.


John still has the best stash! :thumbsup: 

Here's mine. The photo is a bit old, but it's only grown by about 15 kits.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/ModelRoom4.JPG


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

WOW! SOme fantastic stuff in your guys closets and basements! I really love seeing those old kits. The box-art was soooo cooool!

Here's my little stash:








































































That's most of it. I've added about 15 more kits since the last picture. As you can see it's mostly all car stuff with very little air and armor mixed in. Gotta have something different to build when I get in a rut.

Chris


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool Testors rack, how'd you snag it? Store go out of biz?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

This is the small "choice" stash I keep at my office. I've got a few dozen more stashed away in the garage, but these are my faves.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Hey Ducky and all of you guys.I have noticed that many of you had several copies of the same kit.Was the reason you bought them because of a big sale,or just te fact that you just couldn't resist having several copies of each kit no matter if they were at full price.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Hey Ducky and all of you guys.I have noticed that many of you had several copies of the same kit.Was the reason you bought them because of a big sale,or just te fact that you just couldn't resist having several copies of each kit no matter if they were at full price.


I mostly have multiple copies (mine are mostly the PL TOS E) because I know I can build several versions of the Connie Class as well as use the parts in combination with GK kits. I rarely buy a kit "just because", but rather that I know I'll build it someday...

some how...

(Hey, have you seen my stash?!)

In short, "kitbashing"! :devil:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

xsavoie said:


> Hey Ducky and all of you guys.I have noticed that many of you had several copies of the same kit.Was the reason you bought them because of a big sale,or just te fact that you just couldn't resist having several copies of each kit no matter if they were at full price.


A little bit of both depending on the particular kit. I started out by trying to get some PL kits cheap (Big Lots.....anyone remember the blowout sale?, MJ Variety, etc.) so I could stock a room relatively cheap and make it feel like a hobby store. Then I occasionally stumbled upon some other kits at good prices and it just snowballed from there. I paid more for some than others but all in all it was fun trying to find a case of all of the Polar Lights kits for a reasonable price. 

I also give away kits from time to time to friends. I just gave away several weirdos, silly surfers and an Angel Fink tonight to a good friend of mine. He is the only "real life" modeler I know that lives close by. Pardon the "real life" comment......it is the only way I know how to say, "he ain't just on the computer, I actually SEE him too!"

I sure wish I could display some of my favorite stuff. I just don't have enough room here at the bachelor pad anymore since I am no longer a bachelor. I used to have a nice size room for everything. There are a lot of neat original kits stashed behind a lot of the other stuff.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carson - WOW.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say that I will buy a few of some paticular same kit mainly because I love the kit or there are some that have many different options to them that allow you to build variations of the same subject matter, like in the model cars and TOS Enterprise kits, Polar Lights and AMT's. I still want a set of all 14 Franz Joseph numbered Contitution Class ships. 

Other times I will buy the same kit to try and convert into a car that wasn't produced, like a 1957 Chevy 4-door. Or I will buy the same kit months or years later in an attempt to build it better than the last time.

As for the other kits, I got them as gifts from people who didn't know I allready had that kit. Or perhaps I bought them when I was travelling to fill in some time. They were duplicate kits of what I had at home, but I was travelling at the time and wanted something quick to do while "winding down" from the day or trying to hide from the In-laws. I also might have bought the kit thinking I needed it, only to find out I had one at home, or they changedthe box art and I stupidly bought the same thing twice, not knowing it, as was the case on the 1960 AMT Chevy Stepside.

The other thing is that you may buy an AMT 3-pack of cars and then 3 years later buy a 4-pack and get 2 out of 4 cars that are from the 3 pack 2 years earilier.

Still others I will build to display at my hobby store, Monster Hobbies, which I will keep later on when I sell out of the kit or take it home due to lack of interest or space, such as my 1/72nd scale Zevzda castle for wargame mini's.

Guess you can say I'm model kit crazy!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

*The Mad Cap's STASH - NOT for sale!*

Here's my stuff!









The wall of Hot Wheels. 
These are Hot Wheel cars that my wife and I have been collecting since we first started dating over 5 years ago in 2001.

I can't quite remeber who's cars are who's anymore.









A better angle of the staircase.









The other side of the staircase. 
These are Motomax "Fresh Cherries" cars in 1/64th scale and 1/25th. These cars represent the AMC Pacers, Gremlins, Ford Pintos, Maverics, Mustang II's and other subcompact cars of the 1970's.










The bottom of the staircase. 
These are the Universal Studio's classic monster figures released at the same time as Van Helsing.Below them are a few of the Johnny Lightining monster cars. 











Model Train table - work in progress 
This is 1/2 of my train layout. Some of the buildings were built by me, but most of them were donated by my Dad who built them for his layout in the period from 1977-1983.









More Model Train Buildings 
These houses are from my Dad's Layout. I'm keeping them safe in this cabinet, free from dust. They will eventually go on my train layout.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The first 4 shelves of mixed model kits. 
Some of these kits are mine, some are my wife's and some were left over kits from when we bought our original store stock from the Flea Market Days. They consist of the kits that are "un-sell-able" which included partly painted kits, missing parts kits and half assembled kits.

The shelf with the most light and grass roll in front of it is devoted to model train buildings and war game castles.









Chrysler and GM Shelves 
These two shelves consist mainly of Chrysler, GM and other luxuary model car kits.

The third, wooden shelf holds my 1:1 1951 Studebaker parts.









The top of the car shelves 
Yes....they are packed up to the rafters!









The Ford shelf, work table and Sci-Fi section 
This is the corner where I am suppose to build my kits, when I'm not building them in the living room in front of the TV.

Beside the Sci-Fi shelf is my shelf of spray paints and painting supplies.









The work bench 
This is my work area. 

I have an old colour TV that I need to hook the cable to, two small book shelves holding all kinds of model magazines and real world car magazines. 

The little white board was built by my Dad for me when I was 8 years old. It was originally a wooden finish, but my Dad wrote "Master Model Builder" on it. I painted it white later on in my life after I scrapped off all the glue from it. 

On the white work table are a bunch of HO scale vehicles for the upcomming model rail road.









Under the work table. 
These two, small cabinets are from Ikea and they hold all my hobby paints, tools, sand papers, and Bare Metal Foil. 

I recommend that the hobbiest buy a few of these. They also have wheels underneath them and they are made of metal.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Some more model kits 
These ones spilled over into my wife's laundry room. Once the Train set is finished, I will be able to take them out of there.









The Kitchen Table 
These kits are in the "Almost compleated" stage. These are my last 3 monster figure kits, The Creature From The Black Lagoon, The Bride of Frankenstein and The Witch. Once they are done, I won't have any more monsters to build, with exception to the Wolfman's Wagon, The Munster's Living Room, The Frankenstein's Flivver and Mr. Gasser. 









Kitchen Chair 
These are a few more model kits. 

The Planet of The Apes models belong to my wife. There's a Storm kit here in a Dracula box as well as AMT's Giant Spider and Giant Scorpion kits.


There are a few more pictures I could take, but I think you get the general idea. I won't get into my huge collection of Magic Cards (It's a game), Hero Clix toys, Old Apple Computers, Board Games, Cd's, Records (Yes, I'm collecting the old Vinyls), Books and Magazines, Cameras, and Tiki Mugs. 

If we do a collection of built up stuff, let me know.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi i blue gtx aka brian
i seen the revell duel truck in your great collection , would you be interested in selling it?
thanks phil


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Carson, that's an all-star stash. Choice indeed.


----------



## revelo (Jan 11, 2007)

This is my stash. I have it in a small apartment behind my house. It sure beats having tenats! The first room is devoted to Aurora models only. The second is for everything else. Of course my main interest are figures and Sci Fi, but I have a little of everything. Thanks to Duck Fink for helping me out in posting the pics.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I am glad to see that you got your stash posted, Revelo! Nice stash indeed. You have a lot of cool kits there, my friend.

So far I find myself salivating over 1bluegtx's collection. That is a killer compilation of original auroras you have there. Impressive.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

you guys really need to include your addresses, and times that youre out of the house for several hours at a stretch......


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Here's part of mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Razorwire...I'm in Canada. I guess you'll be robbing my house in a few months?  - joke


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It's just a short trip across the bridge for both of us. :devil:


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice stashes guys, I just started back collecting last November, I have 132 unbuilt kits, 89 are Polar Lights and the rest Monogram monsters with a few 60's sealed Hawks, Lindbergs & Revells. Also 26 built ones, I wish I'd took care of the kits I had in the 60's. I will send a shot of mine after xmas. I am a Polar Lights nut, I should've started back when PL was in production, most of mine came from ebay & amazon, a few from Northern Michigan.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

WOW! Lots of great pictures! Impressive and scary stashes all around!

I rarely buy multiples of any kit, unless I find them at some discount store like Big Lots.

Here's some of my goodies. The last pic is of my "classic kits". I've gotten rid of a bit of it over the years. These are the kits I can't part with.
The other pics are the newer kits. I have more kits stashed way in drawers and such(mainly resin garage kits).

Models are cool!

Dr. P.


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Here is a rare look at the AURORA room. THRUSH Central. Well, I tried to upload but it wouldn't let me. I have 2.65 mb of photos and it says it only allows 500 something. Not being a rocket scientist (Do ya think?) I am at a loss as to how to download my pics. HELP! How do I take files off of my desktop (in a file) and place them into my post? Gracias! THRUSH ( And we think we're gonna conquer the world! Yeah! Right!)


----------



## Greg Roccaro (Feb 9, 2003)

THRUSH, we MUST see these pics LOL !!
Looking forward to them !
Greg


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, first off thrush, I would reduce the digital size of your pictures. That might reduce the overall size of data you're allowed and let you post them all. If you can't do that, try www.fotki.com It's an unlimited picture hosting web site.


----------

